# took delivery of my motobecane messanger last night...first thoughts...



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

friends bought this for me as an birthday present, so my cost was $0. however even at $400 there is not much to complain about this bike. it's fairly light, welds look decent, truvative crank, better then i imagined seat, and a true fixed cog. basic brake, decent wheels, very basic...the stuff works.

the not so good - paint is overall pretty good, but upon close inspection you'll see where masking tape was removed and a few scuffs from shipping. the handle bar is also not up to my preference, and the stem/post is the ugliest thing i've seen...but they both work.

the ugly - the only real grip i have with this bike is the brake levers, no offense but they suck. a set of NOS campy's or shimano's are on their way. 

other then that...the bike is pretty well made and a bargain at $400. if I were to do it i'd order the windsor hour and build it up from there. 

- i've already removed the rear brake, cables and lever. adjusted the drops so they're functional, removed every sticker i could get off (blow dryer works wonders), all the reflectors are off and added a freewheel cog to the other side. nitto stem and drops are on their way along with a set of laced deep v's.

thanks to [email protected] for making this all possible.

one more question - these hubs that use bolts, is it possible to replace the bolts with skewers? i haven't really looked at the hub itself, sorry for my ignorance.









TIA, and happy holidays.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

Isn't the handlebar tilted a little upwards? Also, the Motobecane on the seat tube could be made to read vertically instead having to tilt your head to read it. Good looking bike though. I like the color:thumbsup:


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

friend put it together last night before presenting it at dinner, i adjusted everything earlier today. 

thanks, i like the color too.


----------

